# lost icons



## scottiej (Feb 2, 2005)

some of my icons (including word, and excel) have been switched from their identifing symbols (such as the blue W or the green E) to the generic file type icons. is there any way of getting them back?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

When you double-click on them, does the corresponding program (e.g. Word or Excel) open them normally?


----------



## scottiej (Feb 2, 2005)

*yes*

sorry it took so long to get back here, but yes the corresponding program opens them. it is only the annoyance of not being able to easily differentiate between the different file/program types.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, ScottieJ, the first thing I'd try would be an automatic Office repair. Open either MS Word or Excel, and from the *Help *menu, select *Detect and Repair*. You will need your Office installation media for this to conclude. Please post back how it went.


----------



## scottiej (Feb 2, 2005)

it didn't work. i got some sort of error. the problem is not just with office products though. it is mostly affecting shortcuts (pointed to everything from word to adobe reader to kodak easyshare, etc) and file types. if you want, i can try to send you a screenshot of one of my folders.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I will also need the error code that MS Office gave you when the detect & repair operation failed.


----------



## scottiej (Feb 2, 2005)

*attachements*

never done this before...hope it works. if it does, there should be the error message from ms word, and a screen shot of one of my folders where the icons are non-descriptive.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Perform a Search for the following files (search in hidden and system folders, too):

*wordicon.exe, xlicons.exe, pptico.exe, outicon.exe*

and post back their path (if found).


----------



## scottiej (Feb 2, 2005)

none of these were found, and i searched hidden and system folders.


----------

